# My 1991 SE-R ....... first time posting pics!!!



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Finaly got around to taking some pics of my SE-R. Figured I'd post some up ..... hope everyone enjoys.


Here's some exterior shots : 














































Here are some exterior shots that I just took for the heck of it :




























Just a couple shots of the interior, it's pretty plain right now  :



















Now come the under hood shots. :





































This is my personal fovirite under hood shot.










This is some stuff waiting to go on the car (hopefully soon) : (Stillen Sway Bars, NX kit, 2 Kicker subs, 6.5in round and 6x9in Rockford Fosgate Punch speakers, ES Hyperflex Bushing Kit & MT-90 Gear oil (not really a mod,  ).)














































Stuff not pictured : 16in BSA wheels and Rockford Fosgate Amp.


Well, that's about it. Comments are welcome, good or bad.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 25, 2003)

very nice man, keep it up


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice lil SE-R you got there... good luck with the future additions!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Your car looks identical to mine, but yours is cleaner at the moment!! We just added a few new parts to our web-site for the B13 this weekend.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice bottle of nawwssssssssss, lol its a nice clean car to keep it up and make it faster


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

looking real nice man...

keep it up bro


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice.  swap in the future?


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Swap? No, probably not. Now, that's not to say that it may not end up with a T25 on it eventualy, but I'm not gonna go VE or anything, the DE works just fine for me ... for now at least. 
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

awesome ride. i think the turbo gods are callling your name.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

nice ride. kinda looks like mine  what are u dropped on? where in cincy u from, i work in cincy, but live in ky.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Right now I'm on Tokico Blues with Intrax Springs. It's a huge drop, but I'm rediculously close to rubbing, and I bottom out on everything.
I live in Maineville (right next to Kings Island). 
Does your sentra by any chance have a Wilwood brake kit? I see a black sentra around the tri-county area - black, lowered, wheels, exc.... You?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks good. Do I see a battery relocation? 

You seriously need to paint those corners amber b/c that wuld be teh schit.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

^^^ What you see is the beginning of a battery relocation, lol. It's not yet complete.  
Thanks for the compliments.
Hopefully within the next couple weeks I'll be able to post some updated pics with the new wheels and the audio installed. We'll see ......


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

nah, mine is mostly stock. its dropped on sprint springs on black wheels with azenis. i live in bulington,ky and drive it down here. dont drive it much since i put a jdm motor in it a few weeks ago.





200SE said:


> Right now I'm on Tokico Blues with Intrax Springs. It's a huge drop, but I'm rediculously close to rubbing, and I bottom out on everything.
> I live in Maineville (right next to Kings Island).
> Does your sentra by any chance have a Wilwood brake kit? I see a black sentra around the tri-county area - black, lowered, wheels, exc.... You?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's my battery relocation (jus to give you some ideas):
http://img52.photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/SE-L/


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Did you use a kit? What kind of battery tie down is that?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

No kit, I did it on my own. Got all the wire, heat shrink, copper ring terminals, 150A fuse block, 1/0AWG stinger butt-connector, and tie down.

The tie-down is jus a billet aluminum one I picked up off the internet, you can search google for optima tie-down or something and you'll see it.

here's a thread I jus made:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=539906#post539906


----------

